# NetGear WGR614v6 Password reset



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been trying to get into the router settings page of my NetGear WGR614v6, i've tryed using the default login info (User: 'admin' Pass: 'password') as specified in the manual ( http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wgr614v6_ref_man_20Apr05.pdf ) but they didnt work, so i tryed to reset the router via the reset button, but that didnt seem to work since i still cant use the default login. I've had the router for about a year, and i've forgotten the username and password i set, (although i cant remember even setting a password or username....). Just wondering if anyone knows why the default login wont work.

Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

What's the Make and Model of the Modem that your router is connected to? Who's your ISP? Have you contacted Netgear's support?


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

As i said in my first post its a NetGear WGR614v6, My ISP is Virgin Media, and no i havent yet contacted NetGear support.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please do another router reset to the factory default by following this guide.

We'll appreciate an update.


----------

